
Ask HN: Is there any free open source Cannabis seed to sale software? - JohnJamesRambo
Googling is almost impossible due to predatory SEO from companies looking to make a killing from Cannabis businesses.  It seems odd that no one has made this software, even in a rudimentary form.
======
edoceo
[http://OpenTHC.com/](http://OpenTHC.com/) it's what powers WeedTraQR. It's
been around 5+ years.

~~~
openthc
Our github - [https://github.com/openthc](https://github.com/openthc)

------
h2odragon
What is it you're looking to do? crop/plot/plant tracking? pictures in a
database? (bud baby pics!) ... considered hiring someone to write what you
need, and making that open source?

------
mindvirus
3

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Hello?

------
mindvirus
0

